# Renewing acr 1 card



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

This is my current situation. I am due to renew my permanent ACR 1 card next week. I am unable to travel because I have a very bad hip and can no longer walk, even with the aide of a walker. My hip can't bear my weight. Will I be required to do an interview? Will I need NBI clearance? I have been in the Philippines almost 7 years, a permanent resident, and am 68 years of age. My wife has to do many things in my behalf.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JimnNila143 said:


> This is my current situation. I am due to renew my permanent ACR 1 card next week. I am unable to travel because I have a very bad hip and can no longer walk, even with the aide of a walker. My hip can't bear my weight. Will I be required to do an interview? Will I need NBI clearance? I have been in the Philippines almost 7 years, a permanent resident, and am 68 years of age. My wife has to do many things in my behalf.


Jim,

I have no solid info to offer unfortunately. At the same time, unless someone here has iron clad facts I would suggest this to start with. Ask your wife to get a notarized letter from your doctor stating what you have in your post.
Have her take it to the closest BI office and speak to the office manager or agent in charge. Ask them what needs to be done. That's about the best I can offer other than visit with the American Citizens Services Office at the embassy in Manila by phone or email to see if they have any good suggestions.



Keep us posted

Jet Lag


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Power of Attorney?*



JimnNila143 said:


> This is my current situation. I am due to renew my permanent ACR 1 card next week. I am unable to travel because I have a very bad hip and can no longer walk, even with the aide of a walker. My hip can't bear my weight. Will I be required to do an interview? Will I need NBI clearance? I have been in the Philippines almost 7 years, a permanent resident, and am 68 years of age. My wife has to do many things in my behalf.


Power of Attorney might be what's needed but I'm with Jetlag I'd check with your local PBI Satellite office on exact information. 

Hope you get better and your hip heals Jim. 

Found some information on the PBI website here's one of the requirements.

7. If the application is filed by an authorized representative, attach a photocopy of the Bureau of Immigration (BI) Accreditation
Identification (ID) Certificate or an original Special Power of Attorney (SPA) for EACH applicant with a photocopy of a valid
government-issued ID of attorney-in-fact.


Here's the link.
http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/FORMS/June2015/BI FORM V-NI-015-Rev 1.pdf

I remember getting my first renewal and had to go up and down the stairs and I think things have changed, I know there's only supposed to be one spot to pay but before I to pay in 3 different area's within the same PBI Manila compound but I've heard that's changed now, so only one spot for payment. They had me get a copy of my fingerprints from one of the floors and we had to wait for about an hour in a couple spots and I was done but I had to come back for my new card two months later, they gave me a piece of paper to hold on to, it had a number to call and see if my card was in yet, amazingly they do answer that line.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

mcalleyboy said:


> Power of Attorney might be what's needed but I'm with Jetlag I'd check with your local PBI Satellite office on exact information.
> 
> Hope you get better and your hip heals Jim.
> 
> ...


Jim the following is info for the Pala Pala office, hopefully they can answer your question.

DASMARIÑAS IMMIGRATION FIELD OFFICE
Direct Line(s)
(046) 506-7119
Facsimile Numbers(s)
(046) 506-7119
E-mail Addresses
Official
[email protected]
Office Address
Lingkod Pinoy Center Level 1, Annex, Robinson Place, Dasmarinas, Cavite


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Jim; a while back I had a serious bout with my service connected back injury and I renewed my ACR through an agent. I was unable to travel and she did everything for me for a reasonable fee. The agent came to my home, collected all the necessary paperwork and took care of everything...I did not have to do a personal interview or anything and now my current ACR is good for another year.

I know here in the Philippines...every office and every official seems to do things differently but I just wanted to share with you that it can be done because I did it recently.


----------

